# Omnisphere Multi Core Optimized?



## chimuelo (Jun 17, 2018)

Im not noticing any Multi Core activity.
Never really concerned about this, but with 2.5 and 4 sources for Audio I want to make sure I build accordingly to temps/single core strength, or Multi if that’s the case.
So if Zebra 3 and Omnisphere become Multi Core capable it will help me out.
Any confirmations on Omnisphere 2.5?

Thanks


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 17, 2018)

Yeh Omnisphere is not multicore processing at all. Even in standalone.


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 17, 2018)

Guess the 8086k is the ticket then.
Q370 won’t allow overclocking and I want stock speeds @ 4GHz.
I’ve got plenty of juice on the 4790k’s @ stock & 4.4GHz.

Im using Dual Live Mode to get 4 Audio sources and it’s the hungriest synth I’ve got.
Zebra2 HZ will be replaced by Zebra3 which I hear will be MCore.
I can’t wait to hear Z3’s Filters.
I have a tough time ditching those Diva Filters.

Thanks


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 18, 2018)

8086 is probably not worth the extra price considering it's just a higher binned 8700K...


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 25, 2018)

True, I was thinking of a delidded stock 4GHz for 1U temp reasons.
Liquid cooling in a 1U works but not as good as 120/240 radiators or even a chubby Noctua.
So every extra few degrees counts.
But I’ve seen the 8700k in use and locking it in @ 4GHz would be fine if delidded.

I just wish I could find out more about Omni 2.5.
At least I know I can skip over other CPUs and be somewhat future proof with the 8700k.

Thanks again for your help.
Got the delidded 8700k binned @ 5.1 and saved 200 bucks.
These guys are kind of pricey but many folks trust them.

Cheers


----------



## dpasdernick (Jul 11, 2018)

I finally upgraded to Omni 2.0 and it seems way more processor intense than 1.5. I have a new-ish I7 8700 processor with 32 gigs of ram and a few of the 2.0 patches were pinning my Cubase meter-thingy.


----------

